# Educate me please!



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a small project and I will be using 1/2 in MDF and I need to make a very strong right angle joint. What type of joint should I use? I am thinking using my router and make a finger joint (not sure if that is correct)? I dont have a dado blade for my table saw.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

On MDF I would just miter the joint and put a spline in it.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Finger joints dont work in MDF. Material just isnt strong enough. Im with steve (again), butt joint with a spline


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

so from what I gather a spline is just some other material riding in a groove between the 2 pieces?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes the spline can be made of solid wood. The cut can be 1/8" wide like your saw blade already set up on a 45 degree angle.


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I should make the groove 3/8in deep each side then use a 3/4 wide strip for the filler board?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Make the groove closer to 13/32" deep so there is a little wiggle room. Otherwise the glue will hold the joint apart.


----------

